# Tetra Whisper 10i vs Top Fin Multi-Stage Internal Filter Which one better for a betta



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

I want to get a low power filter for 5.5 top fin tank, and I am debating between these two filters:

Tetra Whisper 10i
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/fi...d36-5084949/cat-36-catid-300088?_t=pfm=search


Top Fin Multi-Stage Internal Filter
http://www.petsmart.com/fish/filter...ternal-filter-zid36-20868/cat-36-catid-300088

I`m pretty good at researching things on my own, however, with the 10i in particular, the reviews were all over the place. I was wondering what people`s experiences have been with both for a betta. I am heavily leaning towards the 10i right now.

Also, I was considering baffling the filter that came with my Top Fin 5.5 gallon tank:

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...m-starter-kit-zid36-17829/cat-36-catid-300065

I was wondering what the best of the 3 options are. Again, I`m leaning towards getting a 10i.

Thanks
*
*


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I actually have all three of those filters.

The 10i is very nice, has a very gentle current, lots of space for media, has never clogged or failed on me. It's also a very simple design which works well. If you use filter floss, you can very easily make sure none of the water bypasses the media when going through the filter. The downside I think is that it takes up space in the tank.

The Top Fin internal is a nice little filter too. I personally like the spraybar because it causes some surface agitation which allows for more oxygen in the water. Which, while not necessary for a betta, is always better than less oxygen. It has performed well for me. No complaints. Also takes up space but slightly less than the Tetra.

The one that comes with the kit is fine too, although it's probably my least favorite though I can't really pinpoint why. I don't like having to dump water in the top to prime it every time I do a water change, but that's kind of a minor and stupid complaint. I baffled it by just rubber banding an aquarium sponge to the outflow spout to disperse the current. It's the loudest of the 3 filters, but it's also fine too.

I guess I'd rate them Tetra Whisper, Top Fin, Tetra kit.


----------



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

I also just saw this as a possibility, though I would maybe have to baffle this too.

http://reviews.petsmart.com/4830/31...0-power-filtration-system-reviews/reviews.htm

It`s too bad that they don`t make filters exclusively for 5 gallons, from what I can tell. Am I missing products out there for 5 gallon that are out there?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

The most popular filter around here for a 5 gallon is the Azoo Palm/Mignon. I also have this filter (I have a lot of tanks lol), and it's a nice little filter. 

http://www.amazon.com/AZOO-AZ13097-Mignon-Filter-60/dp/B005VEWCMO

or

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821


----------



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks, Givemethatfish. Looks like I`m leaning even more towards the 10i. It`s too bad they don`t make more betta friendly products. The plants they label ``betta`are plastic, not betta friendly at all, I`ve noticed. I want a filter with the least amount of surface tension, as I want my betta to have the least agitation when coming up for air and making bubble nests.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

If you fill up the water line in the tank to just meet the lip of the output on the 10i, there is practically no current in the tank at all.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Just to add - for the absolute least amount of surface agitation, you could also look into a sponge filter.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the PF 10, which came with my 10g set and it works really well. I did baffle mine, but that was as easy as cutting filter sponge and setting infront of the output.

I also have the 10i, which actually came with my Marineland 3g Crescent kit from Petsmart. It is apparently the older model of the 10i because I can change the amount of water output but a switch on the bottom. The new ones don't have that, I looked through all of them at the store. No baffle needed. It does take up a bit more room in the tank, and I'm always worried my betta will try to swim inbetween the cord and the body of the pump and get stuck, but I could easily rig it so he can't, I just haven't done it yet.

I know nothing about the topfin one, just that I had looked into it once, but it wasn't powerful enough for what I needed.

Fluval just came out with some new filters, the U series. Might be worth a look as well.


----------



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, I was thinking sponge filter, and normally, that is what I`d get, but there are none at the stores here, sadly. AWFULLY trained staff at most of them, too. One of them didn`t even know what a sponge filter was!!! The local petsmart is the best one for sure, the only one I go to. The only store with properly trained staff. I was thinking in the back of my mind to do as you recommended, filling up the tank line with the 10i. Thankfully, my Zeus is rather placid fish for a betta, has never tried to jump out, so I`m not afraid to fill the line right up. Thanks, you`ve been much help


----------



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

I found this link, and it gives some interesting tips, I thought I`d share:

http://nippyfish.net/2011/08/24/reduce-filter-current-for-your-betta/

It talks about having lots of decoration in the thank to both reduce the effects of flow and to make your fish more comfortable. We all know the importance of hiding places, etc. I wonder if enough decor would disperse the current some at the top?


----------



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

ellekay, that baffling sounds a lot simpler than some baffles I`ve seen suggested. I will check that and see how it works. I can always test it in the tank to see how much it affects the surface of the water before I buy a 10i and put in my betta.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I know it's not exactly the same, but I have the 3i and it works like a charm! Almost completely silent and does a good cleaning job. :-D


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll take a picture of mine if you'd like and post it. I baffled the 3i that came in my 1.5g cube for my baby betta. A box of filter sponge goes a long way


----------

